

Hola, a p2p web accelerator - maayank
http://www.hola.org/faq.html

======
jamescun
I can see how on a slow connection (dialup,midband,slow broadband) this will
speed up the connection, however on a decent-ish internet connection the
compression will probably just offset the latency to peers. For web pages the
only increase that may be noticeable is through its cache, and all modern web
browsers have a cache built in making it redundant. As for the video cache, it
implies you are reloading the same video over-and-over again, I seriously
doubt it caches every video you watch and if it does that seems like a poor
design choice.

Lastly it seems to go on the assumption that all peers have a large upload
speed, so that multiple peers can match content coming from a CDN; whereas
those who would likely benefit from a web accelerator probably have a
minuscule upload speed.

